# Porta  Potty  Ratios



## north star (Mar 6, 2017)

*& * & * &*

I have a need to place some Porta Potties
on some sites for an event.

Is there a Standard,  or somewhere in the Codes,
that lists a recommended ratio of "Users per Porta
Potty" ?

Thanks !


*& * & * &*


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2017)

The city has no specs for outdoor events?

Not a member of ::;  ????

http://psai.org/our-association/about-the-psai/


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks like everyone uses the same chart/ not enough


http://www.servicesanitation.com/portable-restroom-calculator


http://www.mrcesspool.com/plan_event.htm

http://www.rentnational.com/portable-restroom-calculator.aspx

Plus Ada ones and hand cleaning porta facility


----------



## north star (Mar 6, 2017)

*# ~ #*

I found some information on the ratios from OSHA.
See the link, ...from OSHA, Section 1915.88(d)(3):

*https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=202*

Unfortunately, I did not see any ratios for providing
Hand Washing Stations for a group of portable toilets.

This Topic is now expanding to include another question.

*QUESTION:*
Do you know of a Standard that states the ratio(s) of Hand
Washing Stations per number of portable toilets ?

Thanks !


*# ~ #*


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 6, 2017)

I believe there is something in A117 that requires ADA accessible toilets as well 5% and not less than 1 I think.


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2017)

I normally see maybe one per about ten

Main problem depending on length of event is servicing everything


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2017)

See page 5

https://www.gov.mb.ca/health/publichealth/environmentalhealth/protection/docs/sanitation.pdf


----------

